# Need Image with transparent background



## mikecox

I am trying to save a layered image; with a transparent background, and save it so the background remains transparent.  How do I do that?


----------



## Selwin

Hi Michael, you will always get a solid colour image when exported to jpeg. If you save as PNG you can have transparency.


----------



## mikecox

*Ah*



Selwin said:


> If you save as PNG you can have transparency.



I would never have thought of that; mostly because I've never used PNG. I will try it.  I'm guessing it will work as an image in Premiere, since Premiere is an adobe program.  

I'll soon find out 

Thanks!


----------



## Selwin

You're most welcome. I would be interested to know how things go and if you're happy with your slide show.


----------

